# will hhp leave if i delete my island and restart



## Bunnieys (Mar 25, 2022)

im scared ab that


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Mar 25, 2022)

No and yes, if you mean your  save data then yes. Once you reset your island your save data is deleted as HHP is tied to YOUR island and character. If you mean being able to access HHP than no. HHP is tied to the account not the island. You can still play HHP after restarting but your character and save data will no longer be there.


In the end you will be able to play Happy Home Paradise after resetting you just will not have the same save data if that makes since  It will be starting fresh on everything.


----------



## Bunnieys (Mar 25, 2022)

tysm


----------



## Sophie23 (Mar 25, 2022)

You’ll still be able to play hhp but that would of started again too


----------



## Everest01 (May 18, 2022)

Mr_Keroppi said:


> No and yes, if you mean your  save data then yes. Once you reset your island your save data is deleted as HHP is tied to YOUR island and character. If you mean being able to access HHP than no. HHP is tied to the account not the island. You can still play HHP after restarting but your character and save data will no longer be there.
> 
> 
> In the end you will be able to play Happy Home Paradise after resetting you just will not have the same save data if that makes since  It will be starting fresh on everything.


I’ve been trying to download hhp to acnh again but it won’t connect to acnh and idk what to do because I shan’t to design homes again


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (May 18, 2022)

Everest01 said:


> I’ve been trying to download hhp to acnh again but it won’t connect to acnh and idk what to do because I shan’t to design homes again


So have you used the eshop to try and redownload it? You may not have enough space on your SD card or system. make sure you have bought it before! PM me if you have anymore questions


----------



## VanitasFan26 (May 18, 2022)

You can save your HHP progress if you transfer your character from your main switch to the 2nd switch to a new island they still keep all the progress of the Happy Home Paradise DLC. The thing is it has to be a regular Resident and not your Resident Representative. So there is a downside to that.


----------



## RiyahBob (Sep 5, 2022)

Mr_Keroppi said:


> No and yes, if you mean your  save data then yes. Once you reset your island your save data is deleted as HHP is tied to YOUR island and character. If you mean being able to access HHP than no. HHP is tied to the account not the island. You can still play HHP after restarting but your character and save data will no longer be there.
> 
> 
> In the end you will be able to play Happy Home Paradise after resetting you just will not have the same save data if that makes since  It will be starting fresh on everything.


So when does it come back because I have the little picture but not the option to "go to work"


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Sep 5, 2022)

RiyahBob said:


> So when does it come back because I have the little picture but not the option to "go to work"


When you upgrade the Town Hall you unlock Happy Home Paradise access once again *atleast thats what I remember!*


----------



## S.J. (Sep 5, 2022)

RiyahBob said:


> So when does it come back because I have the little picture but not the option to "go to work"



Have you upgraded your tent to a house, upgraded the Resident Services building, and also attended any/all of the DIY workshops offered by Tom Nook?


----------

